

Broadcom open sources wireless drivers - Garbage
http://www.osnews.com/story/23786/BREAKING_BROADCOM_OPEN_SOURCES_WIRELESS_DRIVERS

======
CGamesPlay
Man, that article certainly is ungrateful. Broadcom does something we can all
accept as "good", and kragil's response is "it's about time"?

~~~
Marticus
No joke - ironic from the Linux crowd to bash how timely some corp releases
their proprietary data.

The person writing the article has been in industry and realises what the
proverbial "red tape" is, right?

------
spcmnspff
Duplicate of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1677832>. Mine had original
source as well.

------
manumental
finally, a step in the right direction. These chipsets are in wide use, i have
jumped through the binary-blob-download hoop many times in the past. For
people wondering about the Linux community's attitude towards Broadcom: They
certainly took a long time and much "encouragement" to realize the benefit of
opening their drivers.

------
hackermom
I didn't bother to dig deeper into this, but, does someone know under what
license the code has been released?

~~~
metageek
Here's the comment from one of the source files:

    
    
      /*
       * Copyright (c) 2010 Broadcom Corporation
       *
       * Permission to use, copy, modify, and/or distribute this software for any
       * purpose with or without fee is hereby granted, provided that the above
       * copyright notice and this permission notice appear in all copies.
       *
       * THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS" AND THE AUTHOR DISCLAIMS ALL WARRANTIES
       * WITH REGARD TO THIS SOFTWARE INCLUDING ALL IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF
       * MERCHANTABILITY AND FITNESS. IN NO EVENT SHALL THE AUTHOR BE LIABLE FOR ANY
       * SPECIAL, DIRECT, INDIRECT, OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES OR ANY DAMAGES
       * WHATSOEVER RESULTING FROM LOSS OF USE, DATA OR PROFITS, WHETHER IN AN ACTION
       * OF CONTRACT, NEGLIGENCE OR OTHER TORTIOUS ACTION, ARISING OUT OF OR IN
       * CONNECTION WITH THE USE OR PERFORMANCE OF THIS SOFTWARE.
       */

